# Statewide fishing regulations survey for 2021–2022



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a link to the survey the DWR put out for future regulation changes.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/fishingsurvey.html

It's nice to see the DWR is asking the anglers for help in guiding the fishing oppurtunities in Utah.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They do listen too. After 3 or 4 years of giving my suggestions, they actually implemented a rule change I lobbied for 

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I too believe they listen to these (and other) forms of public input on fisheries.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Most of the suggestions seemed reasonable to at least consider. I did have one question on this one. 

14. Navajo Reservoir, Kane County: Currently, the daily limit at Navajo Lake is 4 splake, brook trout or tiger trout (a combined total of 4 fish) with only one fish over 22 inches. Fishery managers are considering a daily limit change to ensure consistency in trout regulations. Would you support or oppose a 4-fish daily limit for each trout species (12 fish), with only one fish over 22 inches?


PBH, W2U, or others, why do managers want to harvest so many fish out of there? Especially since splake and tigers do not reproduce and stocking numbers can be adjusted if overpopulation occurs. It doesn't make sense to me. 

I voted "oppose" on it because I don't think a very large percentage of Joe six-pack anglers can tell the difference between a splake and brookie, (or tiger trout for that matter) and it would be an enforcement nightmare.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That question was completely screwed up! The new proposal would put all trout into the same category and would allow only one fish over 22 inches. As is, rainbow trout do NOT fall under the one fish over 22 inches regulation. So, your thought process was correct and managers don't want so many fish harvested from Navajo. In fact, this spring's gill netting resulted in lots and lots of chubs and very few trout. The trout population in Navajo is not faring well right now. It looks like the fingerling trout are not surviving the winters well.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

That makes sense. Thanks for the reply. 

FWIW, that was a direct copy and paste from the survey, so it wasn't a memory error on my part. The DWR might want to fix that question.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, I saw it too. When I saw it, I immediately called my brother. He was totally irritated about the question and knew that it was messed up. He said that they are supposed to be fixing it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I opposed the proposed change for the same reason Catherder mentioned. If their intent was to create a slot across the board, that was definitely not what they asked. 

I’d answer it differently if given the explanation W2U provided.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

“Implementing reasonable requests“, that is almost comedy gold.
How many years have we asked to fillet kokes at Strawberry as long as skin is on?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

shaner said:


> "Implementing reasonable requests", that is almost comedy gold.
> How many years have we asked to fillet kokes at Strawberry as long as skin is on?


Most people at Strawberry cant tell the difference between Kokanee and Rainbows... seriously. I get someone mentioning about every 3rd time at the cleaning station "Woah, those are some beautiful rainbows". Or "Get those on powerbait?"

:-?

-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dallan, 

I hope you know how much I respect you but I can’t accept your’s or anybody else’s explanation of this ridiculous and embarrassing rule.
Not only is there a free Fishing Guidebook wherever you buy fishing supplies but there is also tons of info available on the internet, and when was the last time you saw a young person/ beginner fisherman not looking at their phone every 5 minutes.
We expect hunters to know the difference between a hen Pintail and hen Mallard don’t we, and they can’t be released once in hand.
A fine should be issued for all wildlife violations.
An ‘angler’ not knowing what fish they plan on killing should not take precedence over us that have supported Utah’s fishery for decades and have prepared ourselves to properly take care of our harvest.


----------

